# Please List Basic C2D / Dual Core Overclocking Tips



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello frnds,

As I am getting quite a few PMs now days asking for Overclocking tips... but the truth is i, my self is also one Noobe in the feiled...

So all of u have OverClocking EXP, please list all the Overclocking tips for Intel C2Ds 

OK.. I would try to share what ever Little I have learnt,,,

For Overclocking,

*1st is Hardware Setup...*

For any Overclocking one thing is must, ur Hardware supporting Overclocking, mean u have a C2D but one Intel 946 / 965 based board, will mean no OC... as those boards doesnt allow OC...

Good Well Ventilated Cabbinet is needed as will generate a lot of heat for sure...  so, large cabbi with few FANs so, for OCing high u will need to have cabi modifications

For some extreme OC u will need some extreme coolong for the procy.... Cooler Like ThermalRight Ultra eXtreme or like this one, Enzotech Ultra-X cpu cooler  or even higher Watter coolers 

Better RAM, those Value rams of 667 or 800 is good for Ligh or mid range OC but will need better RAMs for sure... 

Last of all, the most important, The motherboard.... one ASUS P5B-MX motherboard with 946 chipset will not going to oc the procy better, where as P5B DLx with P965 or P5N-E SLi with Nvidia 650 chipset or XFX 650i or P35 Chipset based ones will overclock far more efficiantly than those 946 based or VIA based ones....

*Software*

Really dont have much idea about Linux softwares, so i would expect all running Windows will suggest few which u will need in Windows...

Lots of Software to monitor the Heat lavel !! As every one says Its easy to Overclock but *easier than that to Burn the Procy*

Anyway,

CUP-Z

PC WIZARD
Install and Run it in every startup and then minimize it, will show one info at corner of the screen... Like my bellow Screeny,

*img61.imageshack.us/img61/1083/usdvaluexj1.jpg

Core Temp Run it while Stability test under load for Temps monitoring

Pi Testing to test the stability of the OC...

orthos This is for a long time load test of the OC system !!!

ASUS PC Prob... Find in in ur ASUS Mobo CD 

*Process*

It is one Time consuning for sure... !!! You have to try step by step...

1st know what is OverClocking....

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overclocking
*compreviews.about.com/od/cpus/l/aaOverclock.htm

in one dumb sentence, what we do is, we increase the FSB / BUS speed by little mean, which in place (FSB / 4 = BUS) increases the CUP Speed BUS x multiple = CPU Speed... and when u OC high u need to increase the processor vcore (my case Default 1.24) to some stable vcore by one step at a time !!! also at some point u may see ur RAM fails to keep up so, u need to increase their voltage too, chip value rams will not allow more than 2.1v at any point...

In my case, default E6600 FSB is 1066 MHz where as BUS speed is (1066/4) 266.5 MHz, so with multile 9 my E6600 runs at 266.5 x 9 = 2398.5 MHz So by trial and error Method I found one Stable at this, as my mobo allow FSB increase so, FSB 1575 / Vcore 1.5v / RAM voltage 2.178v....

So, the main idea is increasing the FSB / BUS without givng more vcore till the point where u need to put some vcore... as more vcore will mean more Heat !!!

*Lets Start*

So to start with in ASUS Boards Disable AI Tuning and CIA2 for Giga Byte ones...

*BIOS Settings*

Seting the PCI Expres (PCIe) @ 100MHz / PCI to 33 MHz 
Disable the Q-Fan control to allow the Processor fan to runn at full speed all the time
Disable any thing which says CPUID MAX to 2
Disable C1E if running windows XP (well thats what all ASUS mobo manual says)

*RAM Settings*

Well make sure processor and RAM frequency is unlinked so, i would suggest keep the RAM frequency to default value...

Till the point u cant boot or dont get stable OS, u dont need to play with the RAM voltage of Timings, but b ready on higher Overclock u will need to push the RAM voltage up  i got suggestion that Voltage is fine Till 2.1v !!! nothing up for our value rams...

*Processor Settings*

Some motherboards will allow increase of BUS speed (BUS x multiple) some will alow increase of FSB (FSB/4=BUS Speed)...

in any case, increase step by step, dont push a lot at a time rather step by step... till u find one stable max point...

*Stability Testing*

Well sure, u should be able to boot in to OS... and personal Suggestion make sure its a clean installation without any Startup object or AVS, as that delayes the time of start nessecary Temp monitoring sofwtares....

If u are unable to boot, means some vcore or RAM voltage !!!

Run CPU-Z to view ur speeds...

for me 1st thing is running PC Wizerd and minimize it to Start bar as that would give a lot of info at once... !!!

Running ASUS Probe

Running Core Temp

they will give info of idle temp.... Make sure, u stay in side the temp limit (explained later on)

Now Copy the SUPER PI Process EXE on 2 places, run those together (Dont start calculation, just run those EXE)... now from Tank Manager, Go to Process, right click on each of the Superpi.exe and put one on each core...

*img114.imageshack.us/img114/7690/usdvaluewd1.jpg

Now Start calculaiton for 2m pi for both at once... !!!! keep eye on ur Temp limits (Explained Later)... If system passes the test fine, proceed to later on, if ur system restarts, means u will need to push some Vcore and come bacnk again to here, even then its restarts, then some RAM voltage may be (Dont cross that 2.1v) !!!

Now when u pass the test next level of Load test

*Load Test*

Run one Instance of orthos and Start testing ur Procy !!! run it for atleast 1 hour keep an eye on the Temps (Core Temp / PC Wizerd) all the time... if u are crossing the denger lavel Stop the test and rebott back to lower the vcore and BUS/FSB too !!!

if u pass the test means u have a stable overclock system !!!


*Temparature settings*

At Any point load temp should not cross 60c, see on idle condition temp may low at 42 ot 45 but onload will push the temp close to 60c...

your Dengar Level is 60c, allways stay bellow it....


*Please note*

No 2 Processo are the same, I mean I have one E6600 which need vcore of 1.5v to run at 3.6 GHz where as its possible that Mr. A's E6600 can reach 3.8 GHz with just 1.48 or Mr. B's E6600 cant go byond 3.4 ghx at 1.5v....

So no specific info on exact settings, u have to try and try to find best Overclock for ur self...

*Remember* Never let the Temps touch 60c, keep the RAMs at their Default Frequency, lavue ram cant take byond 2.1v voltage... 


In the end I would say there are tons of better guides out there in OIverclokcing, Google will give better results, so those who already tried it, please post so tricks a tips for higher overlocks...

And last of all, Dont forget to post ur Results, with some Temp and load testing apps running at Backgroud... and with ur OC setings info and steps

For me, on stock it was 2.89 GHz, where as with ThermalRight ultra 120 extreme, FSB 1575 / vcore 1.5 / ram voltage 2.178 (667 MHz)

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/417/untitledyd1.jpg

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/5091/untitled1eg1.jpg

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/4076/untitledfv7.jpg




Thank you...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 1, 2007)

Real good effort saurav. Keep it up.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 1, 2007)

^^^

U have a E4300 with XFX 650i ultra doing stable 78% OC system man... 

please post some Tips to go that high 

where as I can only manage a 50% OC with my E6600


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 1, 2007)

Highest I was able to reach was 3.4GHz with 1.52v but temps were around 65c at loads so just back to 3.2GHz @ 1.45v
I am using Kingston Value Ram 667, overlclocked to 800MHz @ 2.0v. But the overclocking procedure is same as you have mention.
For who wants to OC, remember one thing, whatever voltage you select in the BIOS get undervolt (Vdroop) in windows (in most cases). So my particular mobo has a Vdroop of .03v, meaning if I set Vcore (cpu voltage)  at 1.5v then the actual Vcore is 1.47v
But the opposite happens with RAM. This particular mobo overvolts the voltage for memory by .05v
One more thing, always try to keep the BIOS up-to-date.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 1, 2007)

@choto_cheeta: Please correct some spelling mistakes that you made. Re-read it and you will know 

e.g:


> ...lavue ram cant take byond...
> No 2 Processo are the same...



Otherwise I dont have much to contribute.

And yeah, nice article. Maybe youll have one more sticky in your bag.


----------



## janitha (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you "Choto Cheeta", it will be very useful for us who have not tried it yet. Also correcting and tidying up the text will make it even more easy to use as "cynosure" said.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah yeah !!! there are few typos for sure... !!! what can i do  wrote that after getting up from study table at 2 AM  so there are a lot of misstake..

thanx guys for pointing that out will upadte as per as ur suggetions


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 1, 2007)

cool man thanks !!!
so how many years do u think will your E6600 work @ 3.3 Ghz ??

will it work as many years as stock E6600 with no OC ??? how about 4 yrs ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 1, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> will it work as many years as stock E6600 with no OC ??? how about 4 yrs ??



Didnt get the question !!!!



			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> cool man thanks !!!
> so how many years do u think will your E6600 work @ 3.3 Ghz ??



Its 3.6GHz now running with FSB 1600, and I dont intend to run more than the warrenty period... as u are safe as long as u stay under the Temp limit, and as long as u can aford the Electricity bills


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 1, 2007)

i heard that if u over clock your CPU then its life get reduced !! coz of increase in Temp levels...that's all

so as long as its under safe limits..u mean to say no probs !! then great....!! i just wanted to know if i overclock in safe limits will it work for 3-4 yrs..that's all



> Its 3.6GHz now running with FSB 1600


 wow that's great !! and FSB form 1033 to 1600 ghz is amazing !
what about the RAM speed ?? how much is it now ??

hey put up a link to this thread in thread Basic Guide Purchase a New System  thread !!
that will help ppl who might want this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63874


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 1, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> so as long as its under safe limits..u mean to say no probs !! then great....!! i just wanted to know if i overclock in safe limits will it work for 3-4 yrs..that's all



Well, to do Higher Clock speed u need to increase the FSB or the multiple, to allow the FSB increase u need to push more vcore, more vcore means more heat....

So, if u can fight the heat and keep the procy coool.... u can even do 7 GHz on a Pentium 4  with liquid nitrogen cooling 

*news.softpedia.com/images//news2/Pentium-la-frecventa-de-7GHz-2.jpg


----------



## Pathik (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice guide.. cd some1 pls also give us some info on ram latencies and timings??


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 2, 2007)

I'd like to add a few of my own   ... 

If ur using cheap RAM , keep the FSB and Memory linked , i.e. run then at a sync , 1:1 .. In my case , with ddr2-667 RAM modules i already have my E6600 running at 3.02 GHz without oc'ing the RAM or increasing RAM voltage .. 

I'm running my CPU on stock cooling , and the highest temps with just stressing the CPU was around 54c ... i find that good enough for stock cooling . The trick with running air cooling is to keep the CPU voltage as low as possible .. My E6600 is currently running at 3.02 GHz @ 1.256V  ... setting voltage to Auto takes it to around 1.35V , so the lowered voltage does make a huge diff. with temps ..

Also , if possible try to avoid lowering the multiplier .. i've read that the performance will decrease if u lower the multiplier .. Also , if ur oc'ing , it'd be wise to disable features like "Vanderpool" or "Vistualization" etc. etc.



> U have a E4300 with XFX 650i ultra doing stable 78% OC system man...
> 
> please post some Tips to go that high
> 
> where as I can only manage a 50% OC with my E6600



Isn't it obvious ?? Coz the E4300 runs at a much lower stock speed .. 1.8 GHz .. so if it reached 3.0 GHz , thats quite and OC .. while a E6600 reaching 3.0 GHz , the oc % is obviously less


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 2, 2007)

^^^

U got a good chip  in stock, i was able to take it to 2.89 GHz  with vcore 1.27 !!!!

thats it, to go farther i had to buy that cooler !!!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah , the same reason i decided not to oc further .. now with Asus extendind support for my mobo to 45nm CPU's .. i can't wait to get one of those ...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 2, 2007)

^^^

well same I can also expect with my P5N-E SLi, but i will wait for a High end Procy to see in next jan or so, what AMD brings  i plan to buy a High end amd in next AMD big release


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2007)

Nvidia 680i Sli mobo overclocking Guide  ( Should also work with 
other other chipsets with or without small modification) :

*www.nvidia.com/docs/CP/45121/nforce_680i_sli_overclocking.pdf

*Guys, you are doing a lot of overclock, But didn't you guys ever benchmark
your rigs. If you guys have benchmarked your righs why don't you post
your benchmarh result also. Take a look at this:*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61571


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 3, 2007)

> Guys, you are doing a lot of overclock, But didn't you guys ever benchmark
> your rigs. If you guys have benchmarked your righs why don't you post
> your benchmarh result also. Take a look at this:



dont know for others, but for me, simply one reason, I dont have those software and not getting time to Download them, man those are some big size softwares 

anyway will try to download


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2007)

> dont know for others, but for me, simply one reason, I dont have those software and not getting time to Download them, man those are some big size softwares
> 
> anyway will try to download


Not all are big try* Everest, Sissoftware Sandra, Passmark, Pcwizard 2007,
Fresh diagonise, Crystal Mark*


----------



## satyamy (Aug 13, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Well, to do Higher Clock speed u need to increase the FSB or the multiple, to allow the FSB increase u need to push more vcore, more vcore means more heat....
> 
> So, if u can fight the heat and keep the procy coool.... u can even do 7 GHz on a Pentium 4  with liquid nitrogen cooling
> 
> *news.softpedia.com/images//news2/Pentium-la-frecventa-de-7GHz-2.jpg


 
owesum


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 13, 2007)

My brother got a new rig.Its high end by our standards.I'll update here as soon as i get to overclock it.I hope my brother will agree to it as we got 2000 less in 3dmark 05 scores(13760 instead of 15000)on our 8800GTS 640 mb.Maybe it was because of the processor e6600 and D-Gold ram at stock speeds.The processor used for the bench which got 15000 was an e6800.
And i forgot to mention u need a good power supply to overclock ur rig to extreme


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 16, 2007)

hmm,thanks a lot for this article...was looking for some info about OC...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 16, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> My brother got a new rig.Its high end by our standards.I'll update here as soon as i get to overclock it.I hope my brother will agree to it as we got 2000 less in 3dmark 05 scores(13760 instead of 15000)on our 8800GTS 640 mb.Maybe it was because of the processor e6600 and D-Gold ram at stock speeds.The processor used for the bench which got 15000 was an e6800. And i forgot to mention u need a good power supply to overclock ur rig to extreme



Did u try overclocking ?? U have a high end system to try OC the procy... and i think u can afford the 3rd party coolers for sure, cooler like ThermalRight Ultra 120 eXtreme so such...


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a question,but prior to asking that let me inform u with what I did.
My signature's my rig.I updated the bios of the official release 1103.And then unlinked the ram and cpu.Overclocked the ram to 766Mhz at stock timings and set memory voltage to 2.000V.I also set the FSB to 1226Mhz which set the processor to a frequency of 2.758Ghz.I set the vcore to 1.26V/1.27V.
Core temps using coretemp
idle-44C
load-50C
Now i have the following questions-
Can i lower the Vcore to some more extent?
If yes then what is the minimum??
Also i tested the system on Vista with the above settings using lost planet directX 10 with 1.4 patch.The system hanged after an hour.Does this mean that i have increased the ram frequency too much??I opened the cabinet and touched the ram and found it to be hotter than usual(a lot).Cpu temps wre normal.
One more question.Does the system hang when the ram overheats and restarts when the cpu overheats??
Please reply..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 25, 2007)

*Leave the RAMs alone* 

Stay at 667 MHz  no need to play with the RAM untill u find a unstable system , which in fact I think up to 3.0 or 3.2 GHz no need to touch the RAMs...

If you dont have any Extra Cooling then really dont touch the Processor vcore... More vcore means More heat....

Try and Increase the FSB / BUS speed only on stock cooling... 

and always keep an eye on temps  use the software to load test and temp testing  (software with link you may find in 1st post of mine)


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks choto but i gotta go now as it's almost 12.Will return at 2:00Am.

Will test for stability today.

Ok stress tested the system today at different overclocking settings.
Here are the details of the settings changed(config is the sig)-
(Used Bios revision 1103 for tweaking with extreme tweaker)
Fisrt the voltages-
Memory Volatge- 1.950V
Vcore- 1.25V
1.2v HT voltage- 1.35V
North Bridge Core voltage- 1.4V
CPU VTT voltage- 1.4V

FSB and memory config-
Memory clock mode- Unlinked
FSB(QDR)- 1334Mhz
Memory DDRII frequency- 667Mhz

Here are a few benchmark results-

3dMark06 score at default settings(vsync disabled,AA and AF disabled)-
*img249.imageshack.us/img249/5291/3dmark06au5.jpg

Fear at everything set to low(640*480 DX9)
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/2659/fearjx5.jpg

Vista performance index-
*img442.imageshack.us/img442/8421/vistarn1.jpg


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 26, 2007)

run orthos and please try to post in this bellow format please.



> *img143.imageshack.us/img143/5091/untitled1eg1.jpg



I mean by running CPU Z and orthos and Core Temp on same Screenshot


----------



## entrana (Aug 26, 2007)

hey saurav is overclocking a 2.6ghz core2 to 3ghz safe


----------



## Pathik (Aug 26, 2007)

depends on wat mobo+proccy + wat cooling solution u use..


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 26, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> hey saurav is overclocking a 2.6ghz core2 to 3ghz safe


Well i would like to suggest that u see the first post made by choto in this thread.It'll help.Basically the temperature needs to be below 62C on load after overclocking.U need to set the core2duo core voltage(Vcore)to a lower one say 1.25V in my case so that u can overclock a lot.



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> run orthos and please try to post in this bellow format please.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean by running CPU Z and orthos and Core Temp on same Screenshot


 
Running now.Will post soon.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 26, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Basically the temperature needs to be below 62C on load after overclocking.U need to set the core2duo core voltage(Vcore)to a lower one say 1.25V in my case so that u can overclock a lot.



well after a certain point, you will have to increase the vcore as when u find a unstable system

as I use one heavy duty cooler like ThermalRight so took is to 3.6 GHz where I saw minimum vcore it would need is 1.5v !!! and that took the Processor to 62c on heavy load (orthos)... which is pretty much the stop point for me... there are poeple who do try to take it to more by trying to stay under 75c on high load but really thats too risky... !!!! as dont do want to have a burnt 13k Processor in ur hand


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 26, 2007)

Here it is-

*img206.imageshack.us/img206/9561/stresstestlq3.jpg


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 26, 2007)

Run orthos for 30 mins or more then please post that result that too...  the system is tsable as passed the pi test but would like to see the temps when orthos pushes the system hard to its limit...


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Run orthos for 30 mins or more then please post that result that too...  the system is tsable as passed the pi test but would like to see the temps when orthos pushes the system hard to its limit...


I ran for an hour an the highest temperature recorded was 67C.


I wasn't able to set the multi any higher than stock,can u comment choto.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 26, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I ran for an hour an the highest temperature recorded was 67C.



Ho Ho Ho...

actaully Pi Test is for Stability and Orthos is for Load Test... 67c means its hot yaar... try no to cross 65c at any stage...  60 is ur limit... but 65c means its *red* singnal for u 

Bring down the FSB to 1200... Set all Voltage to auto... !!! then run Pi test... wait for ur Water cooler which u posted u would buy and then OC after u set that up...

E6600 is saw at my place on stock 2.8 or 2.7 is limit...


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Ho Ho Ho...
> 
> actaully Pi Test is for Stability and Orthos is for Load Test... 67c means its hot yaar... try no to cross 65c at any stage...  60 is ur limit... but 65c means its *red* singnal for u
> 
> ...


Ok,setting the FSB to 1244 to get a clock of 2.8Ghz.
There is a problem with the cooler thing,the nautilus500(electric bill is no problem but)tirupati, the official dealer for corsair products in India says that it does not deal with coolers from corsair.Now i am ready to settle for even a good HSF(heatsink+fan) cooler but asus coolers are also not available from rashi.Should i call prime abgb.Will they have good coolers in stock(even water coolers) and what's there official site(www.primeabgb.com is under construction) and does prime abgb have good distribution of branches or dealers over the country???Please answer.And is the multiplier on C2De6600 locked????


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 26, 2007)

> Should i call prime abgb.



eMail them... search in the Kolkata User thread john posted their address there !!!

They do ship to any part of India... so even you u are not localted in Mubai u can always ask for a home delivery of the product...

as Thermalright or the one john has isnt bad at all.. if you notice john took his E4300 @ all most 75% OC, where as with my E6600 i have 50 % OC... both are really good in performance...

so you can buy any of these coolers too, from Side winder from where I bought... its one really recomendable place from me... supurb *pre-sales* supports... they are never bored or late in replying any of ur pre-sales question...





> And is the multiplier on C2De6600 locked????



the answer is yes and no both 

I am not sure about P5N32-E SLi but here at my P5N-E SLi its between 6 to 50... so yes its locked at MAX 50 and MIN 6  where as its not locked in its default 6 and 9 multiple.. !!! 

but u dont need to play with multiple..

as as I said in OC, its *BUS*(BUS=FSB/4)* * multiple* so its simple math... ultimate result is same even u increase the FSB/BUS or Multiple...

but old P4's used to be unstabe on higher FSB or BUS so there we used to set the multiple high...

These core processors are damn stable on extreme higher FSBs, asl with FSB settings u can archive smaller steps while u increase the speed, so play with the FSB  I suggest no need to touch the Multiple... keep it at default 9


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 27, 2007)

hi guyz.i was away for a while.yesterday got some time to play with my system.
i got my new ram n cpu cooler.i hit 3.12 GHZ with my E6400,fsb:ram=1:1.
v core = 1.28 volt.
stress checked by orthos for abt 7 hrs. max. temp = 65 C.
can i push further?
ram operating at little over 800 MHZ.
am i in safe zone?plz reply.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 27, 2007)

Which cooler did you buy? 
65c at 1.28v is really high..........mine E4300 @ 3.4GHz (stable) with 1.5v was giving around 62c with orthos running for 5 hours. So your temps does seem high for such low voltage.
Its not just about pushing the overclock further but also do keep check on temps and most importantly, keep it below 65c.
BTW, good o'clock


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 27, 2007)

i ll surely keep the temps in mind.
thanx for ur reply.i shall check whether i can lower the temps or not.bt the actual fact is that even at 2.8 ghz,tat showed about same temperatures.
and also there is a lot of difference in temps(abt 5-8C) between hardware monitor and tat.dont know why.
i ll go for further oc(shud try to hit 3.6GHZ).

my ram is Corsair Dominator PC2-8500(2*1 GB)
the cooler is ZALMAN CNPS9700.

nd after all i want to do whatever experiments possible with my proccy coz within a couple of months,i ll hv a new one.


----------



## 786 (Aug 27, 2007)

Also I have heard something about 1:1 ratio....FSB : DRAM gives the best performence for Intel setups.......
What is that? I didn't find any thing like that in the BIOS

By the way, I reached 3.0G easily(375x8 ), temp: amazing 29~31C(ideal)---550~52C(load), will run orthos for 8hrs tonight but what will orthos show if it gets error?


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 27, 2007)

This is a copy pasta that any overclocker would like to read

Look at the various temperatures for ur processor
Also CPU will never get blown but it will literally shutdown when u take it to beyond 80C(down throttling occurs beyond 80C and at 85C the CPU shuts down)
1.2V(varies from 0.875V-1.325) is the default Vcore for core2duo and maximum CPU VTT non operational Voltage is 1.55V(can only attain) 

Scope

The purpose of this Guide is to provide users with an understanding of thermal relationships, so that C2D platforms can be uniformly tested, properly analyzed, and accurately monitored. This Guide is not an Engineering Document, and does not address unnecessarily diverse or complex technical details. Certain strict definitions have therefore been relaxed to simplify concepts and enhance comprehension. This Guide applies to air cooled mainstream Desktop C2D processors.


Background

Intel has 2 distinct C2D thermal specifications, and provides a test program, Thermal Analysis Tool (TAT), to simulate 100% Thermal Load. Some users may not be aware that Prime95, Orthos, Everest and assorted others, may simulate loads which are intermittent, or less than TAT. These are ideal for stress testing CPU, memory and system stability over time, but aren't designed for testing the limits of CPU cooling efficiency.  

Some users also may not know that C2D's feature 3 sensors at 2 different temperatures; a single on-die Tcase sensor (between the Cores), and dual Tjunction sensors (one within each Core). Consequently, there is much confusion regarding specifications, calibration Offsets and test methods, so results can be difficult to decipher and compare. Therefore, when expressing Idle & Load test Results, it's also necessary to define the Variables as:

Results

Tcase = Idle & Load
Tjunction = Idle & Load, Hottest Core

Variables

Ambient = Room Temp
Chipset = Model
C2D = Model
CPU Cooler = Model
Frequency = CPU Clock
Load = Test Program
Motherboard = Model
Vcore = CPU Voltage


Thermal Flow

Heat originates within the Cores, and is hottest where the dual Tjunction sensors are located. Heat is then dissipated throughout the CPU die to the socket and motherboard, and to the Integrated Heat Spreader, where the single Tcase sensor is located between the Cores, and the temperature is ~ 15c cooler. Heat is then transferred to the CPU cooler, and finally to air inside the computer case, where all 3 C2D temperatures are determined by computer case cooling efficiency, Ambient temperature, and Vcore. At 100% Load, Tjunction is ~ 15c higher than Tcase, and Tcase is always higher than Ambient.


Specifications

Intel's Thermal Specification: *processorfinder.intel.com/d [...] Spec=SL9S8  

Thermal Specification:

* The thermal specification shown is the maximum case temperature at the maximum Thermal Design Power (TDP) value for that processor. It is measured at the geometric center on the topside of the processor integrated heat spreader.

X6800 = 60c, Vcore max = 1.3525, TDP = 75w / E6X50 = 72c, Vcore max = 1.3500, TDP = 65w
E6X00 = 60c, Vcore max = 1.3525, TDP = 65w / E6X40 = 72c, Vcore max = 1.3500, TDP = 65w
E4X00 = 60c, Vcore max = 1.3250, TDP = 65w / E6X20 = 60c, Vcore max = 1.3525, TDP = 65w

** For processors without integrated heat spreaders such as mobile processors, the thermal specification is referred to as the junction temperature (Tj). The maximum junction temperature is defined by an activation of the processor Intel® Thermal Monitor. The Intel Thermal Monitor's automatic mode is used to indicate that the maximum TJ has been reached.

Ambient Temperature = 22c
Idle to Load Delta Max = 25c
Tcase to Tjunction Delta = 15c
Thermal Sensor Accuracy = +/-1c
Tjunction max = 85c (B2 Stepping)
Tjunction max = 100c (L2 & G0 Stepping)


Interpretation

* The first part of the spec refers to a single measuring point on the integrated heat spreader, which is in contact with the CPU cooler. Since there is no laboratory test sensor at this location, the CPU Case Thermal Diode is used to display the CPU temp in BIOS, where thermal tables are flashed to emulate the heat spreader. This is the CPU die temperature measured between the Cores. Thermal Case Temperatures of 60c is hot, 55c is warm, and 50c is safe. The single CPU Thermal Case sensor is how Tcase is measured, and is the CPU temperature displayed in BIOS, Motherboard Utilities, and SpeedFan: CPU or Temp X.

* E6X50 and E6X40 have higher Tcase specs, however, it is not recommended to operate overclocked processors above 60c.

** The second part of the spec refers to mobile processors without an integrated heat spreader, measured by internal Digital Thermal Sensors (DTS). Since Intel's Thermal Analysis Tool (TAT) is a Notebook tool, and desktop C2D's have an integrated heat spreader, TAT will typically indicate ~ 2c lower than SpeedFan. These are the dual Core temperatures measured within the hot spot of each Core. Thermal Junction temperatures of 75c is hot, 70c is warm, and 65c is safe . The dual Thermal Junction sensors are how Tjunction is measured, and are the dual Core temperatures displayed in TAT, and SpeedFan: Core 0 / Core 1.

** L2 and G0 Stepping have higher Tjunction max specs, however, it is not recommended to operate overclocked processors above 75c.


Findings

(A) TAT can be used simultaneously with SpeedFan for benchmarking Desktop C2D's at 100% Thermal Load.

(B) The Delta between Tcase (BIOS, Motherboard Utilities and SpeedFan: CPU or Temp X) and Tjunction (TAT and SpeedFan: Core 0 / Core 1) is ~ 15c +/- 3c.

(C) 50c Tcase and 65c Tjunction are safe and sustainable temperatures.


Overclocking

Intel's Thermal Design Power (TDP) spec of 65 watts can be exceeded by over 50% when CPU frequency is aggresively overclocked, and Vcore is increased to maintain stability. Intel's Vcore max spec of 1.3525, when increased much beyond 10%, or 1.5 Vcore, makes it challenging to maintain safe temperatures with air cooling. As Ambient temperature increases, overclock frequency and Vcore may need to be decreased.

Every CPU is unique in it's overclock potential, voltage tolerance, and thermal behavior. If the maximum stable overclock is known at 1.35 Vcore, then each increase of .05 volts will typically allow a stable increase of ~ 100 Mhz, and will result in a corresponding increase in CPU temperatures of ~ 3 to 4c. Ambient and Vcore are the most dominant Variables affecting temperatures.

At 1.35 Vcore, ~ 300 Mhz of additional overclock remains until safe temps are exeeded due to increased Vcore. Example; at 22c Ambient, if a C2D is stable at 3.0 Ghz - 1.35 Vcore - 45c Tcase / 60c Tjunction @ TAT 100% Load, then it may also be stable at 3.3 Ghz - 1.5 Vcore - 55c Tcase / 70c Tjunction @ TAT 100% Load, with highly effective CPU cooling and computer case cooling.


Tools

SpeedFan 4.32 displays all 3 Tcase and Tjunction sensors: *www.almico.com/speedfan.php

Intel's Thermal Analysis Tool (TAT): *www.techpowerup.com/downloads/392/mirrors.php

Orthos: *www.techpowerup.com/downloa [...] _2004.html  


Testing

PECI = Enabled
Vcore = Manual
C1E / EIST = Disabled
CPU Fan = Manual, 100%
Computer Case Fans = Manual 100%
Computer Case Covers = Installed
Primary Test = TAT @ 100% 10 Minutes
Alternate Test = Orthos @ P9 Small FFT's 10 Minutes

TAT will expose insufficient CPU cooling and computer case cooling, or excessive Vcore and overclock. At no other time will a CPU be so heavily loaded, or display higher temperatures, even when OC'd during worst-case / real-world loads. After CPU thermal behavior has been benchmarked with TAT, then Orthos or assorted other programs can be used with SpeedFan to observe less extreme CPU temps, while stress testing for system stability. Orthos Priority 9 Small FFT's simulates 88% of TAT ~ 5c lower. During gaming and applications, Core 0 typically carries heavier loads and higher temps than Core 1.


Scale

The temp scale shown below illustrates the normal ~ 25c Delta between Idle and TAT @ 100% Load, and the typical ~ 15c Delta between Tcase and Tjunction on an example system overclocked with 1.4 Vcore. 50c Tcase and 65c Tjunction are safe and sustainable temperatures.  

-Tcase/Tjunction-  

--60--/--75--75--Hot  
--55--/--70--70--Warm  
--50--/--65--65-- N
--45--/--60--60-- O
--40--/--55--55-- R
--35--/--50--50-- M
--30--/--45--45-- A
--25--/--40--40-- L  
--20--/--35--35-- Cool


Results

Tcase = 30c Idle, 50c Load (SpeedFan: CPU or Temp X)
Tjunction = 45c Idle, 65c Load (SpeedFan: Core 0 / Core 1) Hottest Core


Variables

Ambient = 22c
Chipset = 975X
C2D = E6600
CPU Cooler= AC Freezer 7 Pro
Frequency = 3.5 Ghz
Load = TAT @ 100% 10 minutes  
Motherboard = Asus P5W DH  
Vcore = 1.4

The typical ~ 25c Delta between Idle and Load will vary among systems due to inconsistencies such as Ambient temp, Vcore, clock speed, CPU cooling, computer case cooling, graphics cooling, and software processes. Excessive background processes running simultaneously may not allow low Idle temps. Low Vcore and stock clock may result in low Idle to Load Delta while running Orthos (88% Thermal Load). Conversely, high Vcore and overclock may result in high, or out of spec Idle to Load Delta while running TAT (100% Thermal Load).

The typical ~ 15c +/- 3c Delta between Tcase and Tjunction will vary among systems between Idle at low Vcore, and Load at high Vcore. Erroneous chipsets, super I/O chips, BIOS releases, driver versions, and motherboard utilities often compound temperature inaccuracies. Intel's thermal sensor spec is +/-1c, so temperatures may be very accurate on hardware / firmware platforms free of manufacturer's deficiencies. Temperatures which have Offsets can be analyzed, and when corrected in SpeedFan, may still be accurate.


Heat Score

The following items will enable users to estimate cooling efficiency, identify problem areas, and visualize how environment and system configuration impacts real-world thermal performance. Graphics cards which Recirculate heat are a major cause of high temps in gaming rigs, therefore, cards designed with Rear Exhaust are preferred.

(A) Ambient:
3 = Over 24c
2 = 22c to 24c
1 = Under 22c

(B) CPU Cooler:
3 = Stock or Low End
2 = Mid Range
1 = High End

(C) Computer Case Cooling:
3 = Needs Improvement
2 = Fair
1 = Excellent

(D) Frequency:
3 = Heavy OC
2 = Moderate OC
1 = Stock or Lite OC

(E) Graphics Cooling:
3 = Recirculate - SLI
2 = Recirculate - Single Card
1 = Rear Exhaust - Single Card / SLI / CrossFire

(F) Hard Drives:
3 = 4 or More
2 = 2 or 3
1 = 1

(G) Vcore:
3 = Over 1.42
2 = 1.35 to 1.42
1 = Under 1.35

Total: (Example System)
(A) = 2
(B) = 2
(C) = 1
(D) = 3
(E) = 1
(F) = 2
(G) = 3
Heat Score = 14

Scale:
17 - 21 = Hot
12 - 16 = Warm
7 - 11 = Cool


Parameters

(A) Vcore should not exceed ~ 1.5v.

(B) Tjunction is always ~ 15c higher than Tcase.

(C) Tcase is always higher than Ambient.

(D) Tcase Idle should be ~ 1 to 15c higher than Ambient.

(E) Tjunction Idle should be ~ 15 to 30c higher than Ambient.

(F) Tcase Load should not exceed ~ 60c with TAT, and 55c with Orthos.

(G) Tjunction Load should not exceed ~ 75c with TAT, and 70c with Orthos.

(H) Idle to Load Delta should not exceed ~ 25c.

(I) Tjunction Results are Hottest Core Idle and Load.


Troubleshooting

(A) Vcore will typically sag ~ .025 volts under Load.

(B) Offsets between Core 0 / Core 1 of ~ 3c are normal.

(C) SpeedFan 4.32 can be configured to correct for Tcase and Tjunction Offsets.

(D) SpeedFan 4.32 may detect Tcase (CPU or Temp X) as Temp 1, Temp 2 or Temp 3.

(E) If TAT will not run, then Orthos Priority 9 Small FFT's simulates 88% of TAT ~ 5c lower.

(F) Any hardware and / or software may misreport Tcase and / or Tjunction temps.  

(G) 965 chipsets may misreport Tcase and Tjunction temperatures with +/-15c Offsets.

(H) 6X0 chipsets may misreport Tcase and / or Tjunction accuracy with non-linear scaling.

(I) If Tcase is higher than Tjunction, then enabling PECI in BIOS may correct inverted temps.

(J) Core Temp 0.9X Tjunction 85c or 100c is Intel`s Tj max spec, is not a temp, and doesn't change.

(K) C2D's manufactured with concave Integrated Heat Spreaders may report high Deltas and temps.  

(L) An improperly seated CPU cooler is the leading cause of abnormally high temperatures.

(M) Ambient and Vcore are the most dominant Variables affecting temperatures.


Offsets

If temperatures don't meet the Parameters, then SpeedFan 4.32 can configure Offsets to correct for Tcase (CPU or Temp X) and Tjunction (Core 0 / Core 1). From the "Readings" tab, click on the "Configure" button, then click on the "Advanced" tab. Next, click on the "Chip" field directly under the tabs, then use SpeedFan's "Help and HOW-TO" icon included in the installation Program Group.

Under "Contents" click on "How to configure" then click on "How to set Advanced Options". Read this section including "Other interesting options" and "Temperature x offset". When configured, SpeedFan will display all 3 Tcase and Tjunction temperatures correctly. SpeedFan is also extremely useful for observing temperatures and Vcore using the "Charts" tab, while thermal benchmarking with TAT or Orthos.


Tips

(A) Tcase = SpeedFan: CPU or Temp X.

(B) SpeedFan: Temp 1, 2 or 3 = Temp X.

(C) Tjunction = SpeedFan: Core 0 / Core 1.

(D) SpeedFan temperatures should be configured to "Show in Tray" Core 0.

(E) During gaming and applications, Core 0 typically carries heavier loads and higher temps than Core 1.


Notes

(A) Masscool Shin-Etsu X23 Thermal Interface Material (TIM) can reduce CPU temps by ~ 4c. Although X23 is not well known, it is far superior to Arctic Silver 5, and is simply the best TIM for CPU cooling.

Shin-Etsu X23 is available at the following sites:

*www.chillblast.com/product.php?productid=16932  
*www.ajigo-store.com/se7783d.html  
*www.crazypc.com/products/50118.html  
*www.watercoolingshop.com/ca [...] s_id=496&o sCsid=78  
*www.specialtech.co.uk/spsho [...] id=1236&ca t=0&page=

(B) This Guide may be frequently updated as new processors and information becomes available.


~~~ I hope this helps to make sense of C2D temperature alphabet soup. Thank you for reading. ~~~

Source-
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/221745-29-core-temperature-guide


----------



## entrana (Aug 27, 2007)

oooooooook so im GONNA get zebronics antibiotic/peace, asus p5nesli and 2 giga ram 667mhz is that fine and safe enought for just a mere 400mhz overclock, this doesent void the warrant right i believe it is software overclocking


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 28, 2007)

about fsb:ram = 1:1,i can add a few things.

DDR = DOUBLE DATA RATE

so when your proccy is at 200 mhz fsb,setting the ram frequency to 400 mhz is making the ratio 1:1
now when u increase the fsb,say 250 mhz,ur ram frequency is automatically set to 500 mhz and so on.
that is why for good oc,u ll need decent ram at least ram that can operate at 800 mhz .



			
				786 said:
			
		

> Also I have heard something about 1:1 ratio....FSB : DRAM gives the best performence for Intel setups.......
> What is that? I didn't find any thing like that in the BIOS
> 
> By the way, I reached 3.0G easily(375x8 ), temp: amazing 29~31C(ideal)---550~52C(load), will run orthos for 8hrs tonight but what will orthos show if it gets error?


orthos will show "fatal error.hardware failure" in red font..

it is recommended to run orthos for at least 12 hrs.u ll be totally safe n ur hardware ll be rock stable.


----------



## 786 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, here is the result
*img256.imageshack.us/img256/2846/ocresultswn9.th.jpg
*img256.imageshack.us/img256/6444/pitestbb6.th.jpg

What I did:
I didn't disabled C1E, Q-Fan option at performance mode....
On 2nd bootup Q-Fan option was disabled. load temp was quite good-53~55c
but mb temp is quite high, any solution? 
and why is that my pictures are not showing like yours in the thread' 8)

Thanks to Choto & all of you

Update: temp prob fixed, just loaded an extra fan
*img182.imageshack.us/img182/2608/updateyz9.jpg
By ujar


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 28, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> uhhhhh?



Whats the problem ?? did u read forum rules ??

once again its not my job to show u the right way, for these we have mods... 

but really every thread and post I see, u r off topic... or just simply spamming...



			
				Rule said:
			
		

> * Replies:
> Monosyllabic replies and replies such as "I agree," "Yes," "Cool," etc. will not be tolerated and can be deleted without notice at the discretion of the moderators.



This is not just your one post.. atlest every simgle post I see from u is off topic... I request, please read the rules... !!!

@786

what Cooler are you using ?? good oc.. you can go higher for sure... try touching the 60c mark...

one more thing u can do is set the multiple at 9 where as bring the BUS speed down to 333 (so 333x9 = 3GHz ) and then increase the the BUS once again...

also please post the full config too...


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 28, 2007)

@Choto,I hope u read what i posted,according to tomshardware these are the different levels of temperature for core 2 duo
--60--/--75--75--Hot
--55--/--70--70--Warm
--50--/--65--65-- N
--45--/--60--60-- O
--40--/--55--55-- R
--35--/--50--50-- M
--30--/--45--45-- A
--25--/--40--40-- L
--20--/--35--35-- Cool

If u haven't reached 65C then u can overclock more.As u can see 70C is warm and 75C is hot not 65C-70C.So u can overclock more.And the CPU does not get damaged but throttles at 80C and shutsdown at 85C.That's what tjunction means,it means the maximum temperature to shutdown.

And i'll be getting the thermalright ultra 120extreme from prime abgb.Is there a thermal paste included in the package.I wanna go for Arctic Silver.And will also buy a 120mm fan from prime too.Do they also have cooling solutions for northbridge and southbridge(Like small fans which can be mounted)??
Please answer my query too.

I managed to get 3.0Ghz at a Vcore of 1.25V with no stability issues.Checked the system for 6 Hrs.I think some motherboards set the Vcore too high.
@786 u have a "Pentium M"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.U overclocked on a laptop.The thermal analysis tool's showing Pentium M.
Also @786 did u check at a lower Vcore??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 29, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> And i'll be getting the thermalright ultra 120extreme from prime abgb.



will be a good buy, though one ping, that I too got this suggestion from other pro overclockers did say that there are 2 versions for thermalright ultra, one is extreme and other one is cheaper non extreme one... there is some difference between them, non extreme one is cheaper, but see as u dont have problme with budget then just go for the extreme one !!!



> Is there a thermal paste included in the package.



I am not sure... some got ThermalRight's own solution a large quantity of heat paste, even in my case too, heat paste was not included in the Invoice sent to me by the Side winder computers 

(I didnt order as I send a lot boards every now and then to Service and when they senbd new ones those comes with a syringe full of Intel, or ASUS, MSI default Termal Paste)

but when I received my Cooler I saw it did came with that ThermalRight thermal paste, 



> I wanna go for Arctic Silver.



Wait and see if ur package to inculdes the paste or not...



> And will also buy a 120mm fan from prime too.Do they also have cooling solutions for northbridge and southbridge(Like small fans which can be mounted)??
> Please answer my query too.



well if you dont have to warrey about Power Bill buy them  .. 



> If u haven't reached 65C then u can overclock more.As u can see 70C is warm and 75C is hot not 65C-70C.So u can overclock more.And the CPU does not get damaged but throttles at 80C and shutsdown at 85C.That's what tjunction means,it means the maximum temperature to shutdown.



certainly Toms hardware people are far better Oover Clocker than me at any Given day... its just I saw few cases where Processor end up in smoke while in around 65 to 68 onload !!!  even though Motherboards are fail safe to shutdown on heat issue...

but see at any case 60 or 65 or 85c you are in violation of warrenty  so yeah one can take risk to go higher... it was just my personal opinion about the Temps


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 29, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> its just I saw few cases where Processor end up in smoke while in around 65 to 68 onload !!!


It seems that the temperature sensors showed wrong temps or the processors were faulty.I have seen many cases where wrong temps are measured sometimes even by core temp.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 29, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> It seems that the temperature sensors showed wrong temps or the processors were faulty.I have seen many cases where wrong temps are measured sometimes even by core temp.



there is one way to test... usually BIOS Temps are quite accurate... so put the processor onload and after 25mins or so, note the Temp on Windows and make one Hardware reset and quickly go to BIOS Hardwrae monitor section to check...

if u find that the BIOS is showing Higher Temps that Windows then yeah softwares are unable to find exact temps...


----------



## 786 (Aug 29, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> what Cooler are you using ?? good oc.. you can go higher for sure... try touching the 60c mark...
> 
> one more thing u can do is set the multiple at 9 where as bring the BUS speed down to 333 (so 333x9 = 3GHz ) and then increase the the BUS once again...
> 
> also please post the full config too...


stock cooling, amezed, I also got amazed when I saw that, so I opened the cabinet and touched the HS, it was not at all hot(previously I was using P4 3.0Ghz HT, theseb proces run very hot, ideal 52c, got the touching experience from there). For multi, think I saw max: 8 min: 6(not sure)


			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I managed to get 3.0Ghz at a Vcore of 1.25V with no stability issues.Checked the system for 6 Hrs.I think some motherboards set the Vcore too high.
> @786 u have a "Pentium M"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.U overclocked on a laptop.The thermal analysis tool's showing Pentium M.
> Also @786 did u check at a lower Vcore??


Vcore,,,,,I really didn't thought about that, will see tomorrow, now will sleep  & "Pen. M?" see cpu-z
AS5 is a good thermal paste, lapping ThermalRight will make it a real performer, will you dudes can quote me the price after it is shipped to India(can send me a PM if you don't want to others know)

Anyone using Vista? now there is a strange prob in my vista
See this
*img526.imageshack.us/img526/9712/vistaresult2ev6.th.jpg

at ideal, it is OK
*img523.imageshack.us/img523/115/vistaresultjg8.th.jpg

at load, it is also OK
*img523.imageshack.us/img523/115/vistaresultjg8.th.jpg

then why it is not showing 3.0Ghz in the system properties

Now I disabled C1E & SpeedStep
[NOTE:
C1E controls how much voltage is being sent to the CPU. If it doesn't need the juice it will scale back the voltage being sent to the CPU. also known as enhanced halt state in some bios

SpeedStep controls the multiplier and FSB. When idle, your computer will decrease these along with the C1E controls so you have a lower FSB and multiplier and programs like CPUZ will show the clock speed at like 2.2GHz.]
the reasult
*img510.imageshack.us/img510/9764/vistaresult5zf9.th.jpg


If you guys have Vista, can you please cheak it for me?

"saurav amar ai kajta kore dite parle khub valo hoi r thermalright-er damta bote parle aro valo, amar onek diner ichcha ota kenar"


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 29, 2007)

> If you guys have Vista, can you please cheak it for me?



Hey its a feature of Vista or Windows XP... to save power it will lower the processor speed (on supported hardware)... and again when needed in performance it will increase it...

*img131.imageshack.us/img131/790/untitleddb8.th.jpg

Go to power settings under Vista to play with options...

and waoh !!! 



> stock cooling, amezed, I also got amazed when I saw that, so I opened the cabinet and touched the HS, it was not at all hot(previously I was using P4 3.0Ghz HT, theseb proces run very hot, ideal 52c, got the touching experience from there). For multi, think I saw max: 8[ min: 6(not sure)



you are on stock cool... great...  but yaar post the full config naa.. like mobo, and RAMs 



> "saurav amar ai kajta kore dite parle khub valo hoi r thermalright-er damta bote parle aro valo, amar onek diner ichcha ota kenar"



Hey, under a public thread try to avoide reginal Bangla 

anyway, ThermalRight ultra 120 extreme with 120mm ultra high speed fan costed me USD 110 + Rs. 780/- total !!!

now what kind of help are you looking from me ??


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 29, 2007)

temps are really on the high side  .. particularly with the cpu cooler .. and vcore at 1.28 :O .. i run my cpu at 3.02 GHz @ 1.256V and load temps hardly touch 55c , leave alone crossing it .. and that too on stock cpu cooling ..

Whats the case airflow like ?

*NOTE* TAT stresses ur CPU to a pretty high extent , and temps reported by TAT will probably never be reached under normal usage .. TAT pushes the temps in my cpu's case to around 55-57c , while in actual usage .. temps range from 50-54c , and the ambient temps are pretty high in my room  ..


----------



## 786 (Aug 29, 2007)

My full config is given in my sig Choto, & again as a "Note" if you didn't read my above post
 [NOTE:
C1E controls how much voltage is being sent to the CPU. If it doesn't need the juice it will scale back the voltage being sent to the CPU. also known as enhanced halt state in some bios

SpeedStep controls the multiplier and FSB. When idle, your computer will decrease these along with the C1E controls so you have a lower FSB and multiplier and programs like CPUZ will show the clock speed at like 2.2GHz.]

Can you enable these two options and upload the screen shot of the system properties of Vista please? My system properties is making me sad, I feel like 'to cry', Please do it for me....

And yes TAT stress the CPU more than Orthos do, but TAT is not for stability cheaking, it is for temp. With QFan option disabled, mine temp was 55c on load


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 29, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> temps are really on the high side  .. particularly with the cpu cooler .. and vcore at 1.28 :O .. i run my cpu at 3.02 GHz @ 1.256V and load temps hardly touch 55c , leave alone crossing it .. and that too on stock cpu cooling ..
> 
> Whats the case airflow like ?
> 
> *NOTE* TAT stresses ur CPU to a pretty high extent , and temps reported by TAT will probably never be reached under normal usage .. TAT pushes the temps in my cpu's case to around 55-57c , while in actual usage .. temps range from 50-54c , and the ambient temps are pretty high in my room  ..


 
yup thats right.there is always temperature difference between tat and hardware monitor and this difference is a significant one(5-8 C).cant find out why.
i probably wont go over 3.4 GHZ.Lets see wht happens.

cabby has got 1 rear fan,1 200 mm top fan and two hd coolers.all fans are sucking hot air out of the cabby.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 29, 2007)

> all fans are sucking hot air out of the cabby.



 .. now here's the problem ... in ur case , i strongly suggest u make the front two fans blow in air , rear and top sucking out as usual ... u should never keep app the fan blowing in/out all at the same time ..


----------



## 786 (Aug 29, 2007)

now there is a vcore issue, 
till 2hrs ago I was running the voltage at auto but setting the voltage to manual giving me a diffence in vcore 
on the advance menu it is set to 1.3000V but at Hardware Monitor it is giving 1.2000V & cup-z is also showing the result same as in the BIOS-Hardware Monitor
There is always an diffrence of -1.0000V 
*img210.imageshack.us/img210/4524/29082007029xu1.jpg
By ujar
*img209.imageshack.us/img209/3745/29082007033ai3.jpg
By ujar 

any help out here?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 30, 2007)

Well , this is normal .. only in ur case the difference is quite a bit  .. future bios's should lower the diff.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Aug 30, 2007)

i have a c2d e6300. how much can i overclock it?


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 30, 2007)

bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> i have a c2d e6300. how much can i overclock it?


Many people have even taken the e4300 to 3.2 Ghz as told by choto if u have an extreme cooling solution u can take even a Pentium Prescott extreme to 7Ghz.Due to the 65nm manufacturing process and efficient design the C2Ds can be overclocked a lot.But u will have to steadily do the overclocking before u max out.Keep checking the temperature though,be careful u do not cross the 65C limit.But under 61C would be better.
Edit: A bad news for u,the intel original mobos do not allow overclocking.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 30, 2007)

bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> i have a c2d e6300. how much can i overclock it?





If you have Intel Based motherboard then u cant OC it a bit



also do u have any Dedicated Cooler for the Processors or useing Intel Stock Coolers ??


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 30, 2007)

@choto

when i am oc ing my proccy as well as ram,does tht mean my gfx card is also oc ing??i m asking this coz my gfx card frquency is set to auto.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 30, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> @choto
> 
> when i am oc ing my proccy as well as ram,does tht mean my gfx card is also oc ing??i m asking this coz my gfx card frquency is set to auto.


Well i have no option for gfx card frequency on my mobo bios.But when u are overclocking the FSB then with processor the whole mobo's components also get overclocked that means the pci-express frequency also should increase if i am right.

@choto can u tell me how i'll have to mount the 120mm fan on thermalright ultra 120 extreme.Where will i get the pins from,will i have to get them manually??

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/9551/ultra120installedjd2.jpg


----------



## 786 (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok, there are some more information I would like to share with the OCers
Disable spread spectrum for stability issue, never enable it
Disable C1E & SpeedStep, when OCing done and passed the stability test you can turn these both options on

^^there is a question in my mind, how about making custom pins?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, to mount fans on TR120 extreme, there are clips and anti-vibration pads provided in the package but its there for only one fan. To install a second fan you'll have to buy the clips from somewhere or try making same as the clips provided.


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 31, 2007)

yesterday i oc my cpu further,at 3.2 ghz.then had orthos stress testing going on for 12 hrs.temps didnt cross 66 C.its a little weired for me to find out that temps are almost stable between 2.9-3.2 ghz(only 2 C temp difference max).
i think ambient temps has a role in this as my room hasnt got an AC.
@harvik
i do hv options to change my pci-e gfx card frequency in the bios.bt i kept it to auto while oc.gfx temps hasnt gone past 55 C so i guess if pci-e frequency has,indeed,increased with fsb,i am in the safe zone(got to 55 C while playing stalker at 1024*768 with everything max).

can anyone suggest softwares to check everything about ram and gfx card?

@deathvirus

all my cabby fans cannot be oriented in the opposite direction.so ny other suggestions abt the airflow?


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 31, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> yesterday i oc my cpu further,at 3.2 ghz.then had orthos stress testing going on for 12 hrs.temps didnt cross 66 C.its a little weired for me to find out that temps are almost stable between 2.9-3.2 ghz(only 2 C temp difference max).
> i think ambient temps has a role in this as my room hasnt got an AC.
> @harvik
> i do hv options to change my pci-e gfx card frequency in the bios.bt i kept it to auto while oc.gfx temps hasnt gone past 55 C so i guess if pci-e frequency has,indeed,increased with fsb,i am in the safe zone(got to 55 C while playing stalker at 1024*768 with everything max).
> ...


U can use rivatuner software for ur graphics card.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 1, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> If you have Intel Based motherboard then u cant OC it a bit



But there is no option in my BIOS to overclock

So, i can't overclock when all my friends are doing


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> But there is no option in my BIOS to overclock
> 
> So, i can't overclock when all my friends are doing



I already said, if you have a Intel board then u cant OverClock as intel boards apart from 975xbx comes with Locked BIOS so no change on OC Settings are allowed so tell us what is ur motherboard model ??


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 1, 2007)

Intel DG965WH.........................................


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> Intel DG965WH.........................................




*media.nasaexplores.com/lessons/02-033/images/crash_sm.jpg


Opppsss...

Sorry to say your dream of OC came to a Crashing halt... Intel 965WH doesnt come with advance option in BIOS for OC...


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thats what i say..........
beliving intel will find a bios with advanced options...........


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 1, 2007)

@choto have u added me to ur ignore list.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> @choto have u added me to ur ignore list.



why ?? as I have not done some any thing like that !!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 1, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> why ?? as I have not done some any thing like that !!!


I can't pm u.Its important info about a game release.

I still can't send the pm.Is ur inbox full??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

^^^^

Opps... sorry, PM box was full... sorry for that. please try now...


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 24, 2007)

Choto Sir I readjusted my cabinet from horizontal mode to tower/vertical mode and these are the temps i got
1. At idle
*img216.imageshack.us/img216/9382/idlezk6.jpg
2. After 24 minutes of running orthos
*img530.imageshack.us/img530/1899/torturelb6.jpg

My Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme is on its way.I achieved these temps with stock cooler at 3.001 GHz


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 24, 2007)

certainly great oc under Stock Cooling ..... great going for  do post with TE 120


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 24, 2007)

I also opened the cabinet.
My CPU fan at first throttled to full speed even at idle(2600RPM) but now it runs 1800RPM idle and 2000RPM on load with orthos.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^

Hey Disable the Fan control when u are OCing  no need for a FAN Control to run  run the FAN at High speed all the time... Procy FAN I ment !!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 24, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> Hey Disable the Fan control when u are OCing  no need for a FAN Control to run  run the FAN at High speed all the time... Procy FAN I ment !!!


Will disable that ASAP.


----------



## mavihs (Sep 25, 2007)

Can any1 tell me is it worth 2 OC AMD 5200+x2??? & will OC void the warranty??? & also do i OC in the above mentioned way??? & till wat limit should i do???


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 25, 2007)

ƒire$eeker said:
			
		

> Can any1 tell me is it worth 2 OC AMD 5200+x2??? & will OC void the warranty??? & also do i OC in the above mentioned way??? & till wat limit should i do???


@$eeker if u do not get help here google for it.This is the wrong thread for asking.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^

Well the Theory is the same for AMD Over Clocking too... Stay under Limit of Temparature of 60c on load... !!!

Disable th FAN Control for the Processor...

Increase the FSB/BUS or Multiple... !!! I prefer FSB that allows step by step increase...

the CPU speed is FSB x Multiple... !!!  so increase one of them will mean u increase the processor Speed


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2007)

I've overclocked my Pentium D CPU 925 3 Ghz To 3.4 Ghz by increasing the
Fsb 800 Mhz to 907 Mhz in bios.
Also overclocked my kingston value Ram 667 MHz to 680 Mhz

My Processor's idle Temp is 39C - 22 Minutes of Orthos test put the processor's temp to 44C

*Are they Safe.*
Ran PcMark05 & Everest Benchmarks. They all passed.
Haven't Played with voltage
Mobo is 650i ultra.


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 25, 2007)

thought that it doesnt make any sense starting a new thread for this topic hence posting my query here:
I'am planning to get liquid cooling for my PC since the stock cooling from the Zebronics fans is not enough.
I have shortlisted the Cooler Master Aquagate Mini R80 Water Cooler as it is within my budget and easy to install..

wat I would like to know however is that if its worth the price or not?Further is it easy to maintain and if Rs 3030 is the right price for it from IT Depot?
Lastly if I choose to OC my rig will this cooler be sufficient?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 25, 2007)

Why water coolers ?? go for ThermalRight ultra Extreme


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2007)

geeee I dont know how I missed this thread.......but now that lots of input has already gone in to the thread I will start with sharing my OCing with you all, if you people have interest and some time, go through the following thread, which some time back was termed the official OCing thread...........there is again a lot of interesting discuession and lot to learn. Go through and comment.............

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41809


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 6, 2007)

This is for entrana and all users of C2D with 6X50 series processors.@entrana please update your bios to the latest official(not beta) at XFX's(www.xfxforce.com) site you'll have to register there.Please reset the bios config to default before flashing.

Ok the Temperature at full load(i really mean full load) for these processors is 72C and not 62C.Also the tjunction 

for these processors,i.e. the temperature at which the cores shut down is 100C compared to older C2D processors 

which is 85C.
Please download Orthos,Core temp,CPU-Z all free software.I think choto has given the link to all these software 

downloads in the first page.
Please read carefully and do not skip.

I have overclocked my processor to 2.8Ghz.Currently i am testings with orthos.My ram was Kingston 667Mhz which i 

overclocked to 800Mhz.

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/314/8600gt002ey4.jpg

When overclocking you need to bear these things in mind.
1. Vcore(voltage to CPU core)
2. Memory Voltage
3. Real Bus Speed,theoretical Bus speed and theoretical processor speed

Your mobo should be good,i mean it shouldn't deviate from the Vcore you set by you by too much.For starting i would like to 

suggest you that you set your Vcore to 1.23V-1.25V.This would help you lower your temps.Also after doing this stress 

test CPU with orthos and see the maximum temps.If the maximum temps are 60C-63C then your safe.

Now since entrana has 800Mhz ram u'll have unlink the processor and ram speed so that only the processor is 

overclocked.Look in your motherboard manual for details or google more for help since i don't have this mobo.When 

you unlink the ram the ram modules run at their full speed until the prcoessors bus speed closes to the rams speed.
Now some numbers.
Your processors bus speed is 333Mhz and mutiplier is 8.Now 333Mhz*8 gives 2.66Ghz.Also 333Mhz*4 gives theoretical 

bus speed 1333Mhz.Most people are only able to utilize actual bus speed in dual channel configuration.
Also theoretical bus speed/2 gives Memory Speed 1333/2=667Mhz,1600/2=800Mhz when the ram speed and processor speed are in sync.

U'll have to see what your motherboard's bios provides u to overclock.Actual bus speed or the theoretical bus 

speed.The multiplier on C2D processor is locked so you cannot overclock by increasing the mutiplier which would have 

been safer.

Now increase the bus speed calculating the theoretical processor speed(333-3XX(or something)*8 ).
Save the bios config and exit.If the pc does not boot then reset the bios and boot again and lower your speed in 

Mhz.

Everything is similar to what choto said except the temps at TDP and tjunction.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2007)

*Here Goes Mine *
*img209.imageshack.us/img209/9404/oced1or4.jpg
*&*
*img218.imageshack.us/img218/6003/oced2ky5.jpg
*I am new to image postiog. So plz. bear with me *


----------



## darklord (Nov 20, 2007)

@ Togear,
try clocking your ram in unlinked mode. Bump the vdimm a bit and tighten the timings and see how it gives a nice boost.

@ Harvik, 
i hope you are using some kind of cooling for the NB and SB [Active cooling] while clocking your setup


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 20, 2007)

^^I know that P5N-E SLI does not have active cooling for NB and no cooling at all for SB but the reviews on most sites say that this board easily overclockes to 500Mhz just like the P5N32-E SLI.
BTW i am desperately trying to grab two pieces of cooler master CoolViva Z1 coolerfor my 8600GT SLI.I don't want to buy online.Prime ABGB and itwares do not deal in VGA coolers for cooler master please advise.Currently i am in discussing with matrix ltd.


----------



## cynosure (Nov 20, 2007)

I am using Q6600 on stock cooling. I tried overclocking it to 2.8GHz with vcore voltage set to 1.264 volts. 
The no-load temps are ~32-34 for all four cores. when I use super-pi to stress the CPU then even at 100% load for all the cores the temperature does not go above 52C. But when I use Orthos for stability testing the temperature of cores become 65C, 62C, 63C, 65C.

Is there anything I can do to clock my cpu to 3.0GHz (except than buying a new cooler ). 

Also will decreasing the timing of RAM give a boost to my PC. I am using transcend 800MHz RAM.


----------



## darklord (Nov 21, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> ^^I know that P5N-E SLI does not have active cooling for NB and no cooling at all for SB but the reviews on most sites say that this board easily overclockes to 500Mhz just like the P5N32-E SLI.
> BTW i am desperately trying to grab two pieces of cooler master CoolViva Z1 coolerfor my 8600GT SLI.I don't want to buy online.Prime ABGB and itwares do not deal in VGA coolers for cooler master please advise.Currently i am in discussing with matrix ltd.



See clocking to 500FSB is not the point here, i am aware what the NV 6 series chipsets are capable of. Point is they get extremely hot and it is scary,trust me.Also with increasing heat, stability decreases. 680i heats a lot and if not given proper cooling, many have managed to kill the chipset while clocking due to excessive heat.
So just put a 120mm high cfm fan over the NB heatsink and a 80mm over the SB, that should keep things cool.
If possible try applying AS5 on NB heatsink, shud help reduce temps.



> I am using Q6600 on stock cooling. I tried overclocking it to 2.8GHz with vcore voltage set to 1.264 volts.
> The no-load temps are ~32-34 for all four cores. when I use super-pi to stress the CPU then even at 100% load for all the cores the temperature does not go above 52C. But when I use Orthos for stability testing the temperature of cores become 65C, 62C, 63C, 65C.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to clock my cpu to 3.0GHz (except than buying a new cooler ).
> ...


SuperPi does not completely stress the CPU as Orthos does. Orthos is the ultimate stress testing test,hence you see the temps rise.
The temps you have posted are very low, reason being G0 stepping of your Quad.
Clocking it to 3G is no big deal, keeping things cool with stock cooler is just expecting too much from the stock cooler. 

Tight timings always translate into performance. The core architecture is not Bandwidth hungry. But tight timings even at low speeds is always welcome.
For example, 800 @ 3-3-3-8 is much faster compared to 1000 @ 5-5-5-15

Remember, tightening timings depends on the chips on the ram involved.tightening timings will also require some vdimm bump.Generally Micron chips do tight timings.Promos also does upto come level, Samsung, Hynix, Elpida cant do tight timings. So if a particular RAM doesnt do tight timings, it might do high speeds at loose timings.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Edburg (Nov 21, 2007)

i am looking for a cheap overclocking mobo.....in intel side,good mobos are expensive..so suggest a good cheap overclcoking mobo in AMD side.....

also see this : Biostar	GF7050V-M7	 NVIDIA GeForce 7050 1333 FSB	Rs.3350

considering its biostar and 1333 mhz will it overlcock well ? its for intel....no proper review for this is found in net....also will it support the upcoming penryn proccies ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2007)

@darklord - Thanks for your suggestion.

I am not newbie in overclock zone (theoritical overclock )
but practically this my 1st OC . My previous Mercury 845 mobo didn't
have any option to overclock. I've read many articles before overclocking 
my rig to be on safe side.

But I'am a little panic about increasing voltages. So I don't even touch
voltage settings. I always want to take out max performance with stock
cooling ie stock HSF & stock voltages 

Note:Mine processors cpu multiplier is locked. So I was unable to change it
in Advanced Chipset Features > System Clocks 

Here are my OC procedure's:

1.Flashed bios with latest version. Go to Bios > Advanced Chipset Features >
System Clocks - Disabled all kinds of spread spectrum settings. Didn't change
the pcie frequency though. But gamers should seriously consider to rise it atleast
10-25%.  Didn't change HT multiplier settings.

2. In FSB & Memory Config > changed the FSB and Memory Clock Mode to unlinked.
Bumped the "CPU FSB (QDR), MHz to 940 MHz & MEM (DDR), MHz to 685 MHz.

3. Got into Memory Timing Settings and changed them to Following
Memory Timing Setting - Expert
x tCL (CAS Latency) - 5 
x tRDC - 5   
x tRP  - 5
x tRAS  - 15
x Command Per Clock (CDM) - Auto (1T)

  ** Advanced Memory Settings
x tRRD - Auto (3)
x tRC - 18  
x tWR  - 4
x tWTR - Auto (9) 
x tREF - Auto -7.8uS  

4. Got into Advanced Chipset Features > CPU Configuration

Limit CPUID MaxVal  [Disabled]  
x Intel SpeedStep   Disabled 
  CPU Thermal Control  [Disabled] 
  C1E Enhanced Halt State  [Disabled] 
  Execute Disable Bit  [Enabled] 

5. Got into System Monitor Option &  Dynamic Fan Control
My mobos Bios Automatically Clocked all fan speeds @ 100%

6. Disabled all unused sata, ide & fdd ports from Integrated Peripherals Menu
to save power.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 26, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> i am looking for a cheap overclocking mobo.....in intel side,good mobos are expensive..so suggest a good cheap overclcoking mobo in AMD side.....
> 
> also see this : Biostar	GF7050V-M7	 NVIDIA GeForce 7050 1333 FSB	Rs.3350
> 
> considering its biostar and 1333 mhz will it overlcock well ? its for intel....no proper review for this is found in net....also will it support the upcoming penryn proccies ?



Hey how did u manege to OC the BIOSTAR model.. ?? none of the nidia Chipset based BIOSTAR model allows OC


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 26, 2007)

@choto bhaiya
is it possible to overclock laptops n wont it cause some problem..

my acer 4710 (havin T5300 1.73 Ghz procy @533Mhz FSB) was overclocked by the the acer company itself. CPU-Z shows FSB speed of 800mhz. n i dont hav any heatin issue ie ideal temp is 43-48 c  max temp is 53-54  n in 100% procy use (means during any benchmark test) it reaches 60c....

but i want know can i change OC settings coz in my bios their no options to customize anythin.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 13, 2007)

hey no1 answered my question yet!!! y???


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2007)

@ fun2sh
Try googling


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 18, 2007)

topgear said:
			
		

> @ fun2sh
> Try googling



i searched n did see any welcomin result


----------



## Pathik (Dec 18, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> @choto bhaiya
> is it possible to overclock laptops n wont it cause some problem..
> 
> my acer 4710 (havin T5300 1.73 Ghz procy @533Mhz FSB) was overclocked by the the acer company itself. CPU-Z shows FSB speed of 800mhz. n i dont hav any heatin issue ie ideal temp is 43-48 c  max temp is 53-54  n in 100% procy use (means during any benchmark test) it reaches 60c....
> ...


wat makes u think that ACer oced ur lappy.?


----------

